# GT i9100T No SIM No Baseband No IMEI



## DCJ52 (Oct 14, 2014)

i9100t No Sim No IMEI No Baseband
Hi

New here so please advise if I do something wrong.

I have a S2 GT-i9100T that has no signal, no baseband, no IMEI and will not recognize a SIM. SIM's proven working in another phone.

I have flash several different firmwares with no luck getting it working.

Can anyone please advise how to diagnose the exact problem and how to fix it.

Is there a way to verify if the problem is hardware or software ?

Device Details

---------- Hardware Information ----------
Connected Device SN.: 0019e85a637e5e
Device Manufacturer: SAMSUNG
Device Model: GT-I9100T
Product Code: 
Hardware Version:

---------- Firmware Information ----------
PDA Version: I9100TDCLSD
Baseband Version: 
CSC Version: I9100TTHLLSD

---------- Software Information ----------
Kernel Release: 3.0.31-Jeboo_Kernel_v1.2a+
Kernel Version: #26 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 28 22:48:56 EST 2013
ROM Build: GT-I9100T-user 4.1.2 JZO54K I9100TDCLSD release-keys
Android Version: 4.1.2
BusyBox Version: 1.20.2-jb
SU Binary Version: 2.00:SUPERSU

Below is a build property's list as you will see there a many blanks in the GSM and RIL sections.

Build Property List:
--------------------
[hide]Build Property List:
--------------------
[dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags]: [m=y]
[dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit]: [48m]
[dalvik.vm.heapsize]: [128m]
[dalvik.vm.heapstartsize]: [5m]
[dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file]: [/data/anr/traces.txt]
[debug.hwui.render_dirty_regions]: [false]
[dev.MDPLimitCondition]: [0]
[dev.bootcomplete]: [1]
[dev.kiessupport]: [TRUE]
[dhcp.wlan0.dns1]: [192.168.1.1]
[dhcp.wlan0.dns2]: []
[dhcp.wlan0.dns3]: []
[dhcp.wlan0.dns4]: []
[dhcp.wlan0.gateway]: [192.168.1.1]
[dhcp.wlan0.ipaddress]: [192.168.1.80]
[dhcp.wlan0.leasetime]: [259200]
[dhcp.wlan0.mask]: [255.255.255.0]
[dhcp.wlan0.pid]: [2981]
[dhcp.wlan0.reason]: [REBOOT]
[dhcp.wlan0.result]: [ok]
[dhcp.wlan0.server]: [192.168.1.1]
[dhcp.wlan0.vendorInfo]: []
[gsm.current.phone-type]: [1]
[gsm.operator.alpha]: []
[gsm.operator.iso-country]: []
[gsm.operator.isroaming]: [false]
[gsm.operator.numeric]: []
[gsm.sim.operator.alpha]: []
[gsm.sim.operator.iso-country]: []
[gsm.sim.operator.numeric]: []
[gsm.sim.state]: [UNKNOWN]
[gsm.sim.unknownready]: [1]
[init.svc.BCS-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.DR-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.DTT-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.KIES-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.SMD-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.TvoutService_C]: [running]
[init.svc.adbd]: [running]
[init.svc.boot_scripts]: [stopped]
[init.svc.bootanim-change]: [stopped]
[init.svc.bootanim]: [stopped]
[init.svc.cpboot-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.dbus]: [running]
[init.svc.debuggerd]: [running]
[init.svc.dhcpcd_wlan0]: [running]
[init.svc.drm]: [running]
[init.svc.dvfs]: [stopped]
[init.svc.immvibed]: [stopped]
[init.svc.installd]: [running]
[init.svc.keystore]: [running]
[init.svc.macloader]: [stopped]
[init.svc.media]: [running]
[init.svc.mobex-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.netd]: [running]
[init.svc.p2p_supplicant]: [running]
[init.svc.postinit]: [stopped]
[init.svc.powersnd]: [stopped]
[init.svc.ril-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.rtc_log]: [running]
[init.svc.servicemanager]: [running]
[init.svc.setup_fs]: [stopped]
[init.svc.surfaceflinger]: [running]
[init.svc.ueventd]: [running]
[init.svc.vold]: [running]
[init.svc.wpa_supplicant]: [running]
[init.svc.zygote]: [running]
[keyguard.no_require_sim]: [true]
[media.enable-commonsource]: [true]
[net.bt.name]: [Android]
[net.change]: [net.rmnet2.gw]
[net.dns1]: [192.168.1.1]
[net.dnschange]: [1]
[net.hostname]: [android-6398a2039c565709]
[net.qtaguid_enabled]: [1]
[net.rmnet0.dns1]: []
[net.rmnet0.dns2]: []
[net.rmnet0.gw]: []
[net.rmnet1.dns1]: []
[net.rmnet1.dns2]: []
[net.rmnet1.gw]: []
[net.rmnet2.dns1]: []
[net.rmnet2.dns2]: []
[net.rmnet2.gw]: []
[net.streaming.rtsp.uaprof]: [removed to be able to send]
[net.tcp.buffersize.default]: [4096,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208]
[net.tcp.buffersize.edge]: [4093,26280,35040,4096,16384,35040]
[net.tcp.buffersize.evdo_b]: [4094,87380,262144,4096,16384,262144]
[net.tcp.buffersize.gprs]: [4092,8760,11680,4096,8760,11680]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hsdpa]: [4092,87380,704512,4096,16384,110208]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hspa]: [4092,87380,704512,4096,16384,262144]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hspap]: [4092,87380,704512,4096,16384,262144]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hsupa]: [4092,87380,704512,4096,16384,262144]
[net.tcp.buffersize.lte]: [524288,1048576,2560000,262144,524288,1220608]
[net.tcp.buffersize.umts]: [4094,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208]
[net.tcp.buffersize.wifi]: [524288,1048576,2097152,262144,524288,1048576]
[net.wlan0.dns1]: [49.0.0.0]
[net.wlan0.dns2]: []
[persist.audio.allsoundmute]: [0]
[persist.audio.headsetsysvolume]: [4]
[persist.audio.hphonesysvolume]: [4]
[persist.audio.ringermode]: [1]
[persist.audio.sysvolume]: [4]
[persist.sys.camera.connect]: [0]
[persist.sys.camera.transform]: [0]
[persist.sys.country]: [US]
[persist.sys.flipfontpath]: [default]
[persist.sys.language]: [en]
[persist.sys.localevar]: []
[persist.sys.profiler_ms]: [0]
[persist.sys.setupwizard]: [FINISH]
[persist.sys.storage_preload]: [2]
[persist.sys.timezone]: [Asia/Bangkok]
[persist.sys.usb.config]: [mtp,adb]
[ril.approved_codever]: [none]
[ril.approved_cscver]: [none]
[ril.approved_modemver]: [none]
[ril.cbd.rfs_check_done]: [1]
[ril.dualmode.change]: [unknown]
[ril.ecclist0]: [112,911,999,000,08,110,118,119]
[ril.official_cscver]: [I9100TTHLLSD]
[ril.tethering.usb.active]: [0]
[rild.libargs]: [-d /dev/ttyS0]
[rild.libpath]: [/system/lib/libsec-ril.so]
[ro.adb.qemud]: [1]
[ro.allow.mock.location]: [0]
[ro.baseband]: [unknown]
[ro.board.platform]: [exynos4]
[ro.boot.serialno]: [0019e85a637e5e]
[ro.bootloader]: [unknown]
[ro.bootmode]: [unknown]
[ro.bt.bdaddr_path]: [/efs/bluetooth/bt_addr]
[ro.build.PDA]: [I9100TDCLSD]
[ro.build.changelist]: [1155671]
[ro.build.characteristics]: [default]
[ro.build.date.utc]: [1366881451]
[ro.build.date]: [Thu Apr 25 18:17:31 KST 2013]
[ro.build.description]: [GT-I9100T-user 4.1.2 JZO54K I9100TDCLSD release-keys]
[ro.build.display.id]: [JZO54K.I9100TDCLSD]
[ro.build.fingerprint]: [samsung/GT-I9100T/GT-I9100T:4.1.2/JZO54K/I9100TDCLSD:user/release-keys]
[ro.build.hidden_ver]: [I9100TDCLSD]
[ro.build.host]: [SEP-95]
[ro.build.id]: [JZO54K]
[ro.build.product]: [GT-I9100T]
[ro.build.tags]: [release-keys]
[ro.build.type]: [user]
[ro.build.user]: [se.infra]
[ro.build.version.codename]: [REL]
[ro.build.version.incremental]: [I9100TDCLSD]
[ro.build.version.release]: [4.1.2]
[ro.build.version.sdk]: [16]
[ro.carrier]: [unknown]
[ro.com.android.dateformat]: [MM-dd-yyyy]
[ro.com.google.clientidbase]: [android-samsung]
[ro.com.google.gmsversion]: [4.1_r4]
[ro.config.alarm_alert]: [Good_Morning.ogg]
[ro.config.media_sound]: [Media_preview_Touch_the_light.ogg]
[ro.config.notification_sound]: [S_Whistle.ogg]
[ro.config.ringtone]: [S_Over_the_horizon.ogg]
[ro.crypto.fuse_sdcard]: [false]
[ro.crypto.state]: [unencrypted]
[ro.csc.auto_retrieve_mms]: [true]
[ro.csc.country_code]: [THAILAND]
[ro.csc.countryiso_code]: [TH]
[ro.csc.sales_code]: [THL]
[ro.debug_level]: [unknown]
[ro.debuggable]: [1]
[ro.emmc_checksum]: [unknown]
[ro.error.receiver.default]: [com.samsung.receiver.error]
[ro.factorytest]: [0]
[ro.hardware]: [smdk4210]
[ro.kernel.qemu]: [0]
[ro.lcd_brightness]: [160]
[ro.lcd_min_brightness]: [40]
[ro.nfc.port]: [I2C]
[ro.opengles.version]: [131072]
[ro.product.board]: [smdk4210]
[ro.product.brand]: [samsung]
[ro.product.cpu.abi2]: [armeabi]
[ro.product.cpu.abi]: [armeabi-v7a]
[ro.product.device]: [GT-I9100T]
[ro.product.locale.language]: [en]
[ro.product.locale.region]: [GB]
[ro.product.manufacturer]: [samsung]
[ro.product.model]: [GT-I9100T]
[ro.product.name]: [GT-I9100T]
[ro.product_ship]: [true]
[ro.radio.noril]: [yes]
[ro.revision]: [10]
[ro.ril.gprsclass]: [10]
[ro.ril.hsxpa]: [1]
[ro.runtime.firstboot]: [1413194058362]
[ro.sec.fle.encryption]: [true]
[ro.sec_debug.enable]: [0]
[ro.secure]: [1]
[ro.serialno]: [0019e85a637e5e]
[ro.setupwizard.mode]: [OPTIONAL]
[ro.sf.lcd_density]: [240]
[ro.tvout.enable]: [true]
[ro.uart_debug]: [0]
[ro.wifi.channels]: []
[service.bootanim.exit]: [1]
[service.media.powersnd]: [1]
[sys.boot_completed]: [1]
[sys.service_manager_ready]: [1]
[sys.settings_secure_version]: [2]
[sys.settings_system_version]: [19]
[sys.usb.config]: [mtp,adb]
[sys.usb.state]: [mtp,adb]
[system_init.startsurfaceflinger]: [0]
[vold.post_fs_data_done]: [1]
[wifi.interface]: [wlan0]
[wlan.driver.status]: [ok]
[wlan.wfd.status]: [disconnected]
[customkernel.base.PhilZ-cwm6]: [true]
[customkernel.base.version]: [4.00-b22]
[customkernel.bootani.bin]: [true]
[customkernel.bootani.zip]: [true]
[customkernel.cf-root]: [true]
[customkernel.cwm.touch.build]: [4.00-b22]
[customkernel.cwm.version]: [5.6 CF - 6.0.2.7]
[customkernel.firmware.name]: [XXLS8-FOP]
[customkernel.multi.bootani]: [true]
[customkernel.namedisplay]: [PhilZ-cwm6]
exitcode=0[/hide]
--------------------


----------

